# Brian shaw 1140lb deadlift!!!



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

That's impressive lifting


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What scares me is his feet are so near the edge,it was near tipping point.....boom...ankle!!!!

Great master though!


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Scary strong


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Look how small he makes a normal bar look


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Guy is an animal!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Spectacular , that's why he's the best in the world..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

whats he sniffing before his lift?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Smelling salts. Helps you focus and increases adrenaline.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Defo hollow tyres them!! 

I wonder how much mtren he jabs? lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

paul xe said:


> Smelling salts. Helps you focus and increases adrenaline.


I'll get me some of that :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking hell. It's just superhuman. Were not made to lift weights like that he is insane. Real life superman lol.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just awesome...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

He is starting to match big Z on static strength, I didn't think anyone could, well except for shoulders, nobody can match Big Z on them.

Brilliant lift and looked easy.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

big steve said:


> whats he sniffing before his lift?


Protein powder.

Got tickets for Europe's Strongest Man in Leeds in August and he's competing as a special guest, can't wait.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Look how small he makes a normal bar look


i know, i noticed this b4 haha! mad! he is soooo big


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

K-Rod said:


> Protein powder.
> 
> Got tickets for Europe's Strongest Man in Leeds in August and he's competing as a special guest, can't wait.


I'll see him at the team championships in May, and Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson, be good to see these bloke and there actual size in real life.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

K-Rod said:


> Protein powder.
> 
> Got tickets for Europe's Strongest Man in Leeds in August and he's competing as a special guest, can't wait.


Do you know how many events will be at Leeds this year and do they sell out? Wouldn't mind going mysel at some point


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Do you know how many events will be at Leeds this year and do they sell out? Wouldn't mind going mysel at some point


I don't mate, I'm hoping half a dozen perhaps. A mate went last year and it was packed so thought I'd get tickets early. Pop round Headingly after for a few jars!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

He did well in the WSM this year as well

He is awesome and a real "gentle giant" of a man. I think he will break a lot of big Z records over the next few years.

When is the event in Leeds? Tried to find tickets but if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate the help!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bear2012 said:


> He did well in the WSM this year as well
> 
> He is awesome and a real "gentle giant" of a man. I think he will break a lot of big Z records over the next few years.
> 
> When is the event in Leeds? Tried to find tickets but if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate the help!


 @K-Rod did you get them online? Wouldn't mind knowing the site for future reference.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tickets

Scroll down to August


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

amazing what the you can train yourself to do


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

kingdale said:


> @K-Rod did you get them online? Wouldn't mind knowing the site for future reference.


Yes mate. Here's the link - https://tickets.leedsrugby.com/rhinos/Online/default.asp


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

No 1


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fackin hell thats some weight!!

Very impressive


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

power lifting shoes? nah, I'll just have a pair of converse all stars thank you very much. :lol:

Guy's a monster...


----------



## Jason Bamse (Jan 18, 2014)

Trying to think of an adjective not already used. inspiring, that'll do


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Thats some epic training music he's got!!


----------

